# Introducing Lori Ann's new granddaughter



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Isn't she gorgeous?!calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

shes gonna break some hearts!!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Thank you so much for posting this picture for me Calida!! She makes my heart skip a beat every time I look at her. Isn't it amazing how fast a person can fall in love? Kevin calls her our "little ray of sunshine", she is that and more.Thank you Calida, everyone.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

What a little darlin', Lori Ann--That sure was sweet of you Calida......Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Thanks, Lynne. It was certainly my pleasure and no trouble at all. Besides, I love fooling around with graphics.calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Well Grandma how does it feel? great I bet.She is cute. I bet you just want to eat her up!I hope your all getting some rest over there esp. with the new baby keeping you up at night...well that doesn't last forever.enjoy her!Sea


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Lori Ann,Your little grandaughter is precious and lovely ! The photo is so good too. I know how proud you must be to have a grandchild. We had our first grandson born this June and like you feel about your bundle of joy, we think he is just wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!!!! It is a neat time of life and such an amazing time of life. Isn't it incredible how someone so tiny knows she is loved and wanted so very much?!?! Our grandson just learned to laugh and giggle and he smiles great! Enjoy your bundle of love ! Congrats! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Oh Lori Ann!!! She is beautiful. It makes me all warm inside just looking at her photo. Thanks Calida, that we can all share this miracle of Sarah! DeeDee


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

She is so beautiful!!!!Kevin is so right----she is definitely "a ray of sunshine".Treasure her with all your heart!Karen


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2000)

Congratulations on your grandson JM, I know how wonderful it is. Thank you everyone for your kind words. Sarah is fast becoming the light of our lives, Rose worries that she is imposing on us by not going home, I tried to tell her that she is doing us a favor by letting us share the joy and the work involved with having them both here. She has already gained a pound, and she is such a good baby, she is having a bit of colic but she is still so good about it, we rarely hear her cry. We can sit and stare at her for hours, every tiny thing she does, every expression, is amazing. We are considering that Rose should sell her house next summer, and I will sell mine so we can buy a big (6 bedroom)house in the country and all stay together, it would make life easier for everyone.Thank you again for sharing my joy and excitement. Being a Grandma is the best!Lori Ann


----------

